# Small graphical changes today



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

I've made a few tweaks and edits to the forum home page (the main listing) today. 

- Most noticable will be that the cells don't highlight when you mouse over them anymore. The reason for this is plainly to try and get rid of as much unnecessary javascript as possible so that the forums load faster/lighter.

- Additionally, all you dirty lurkers who don't log in should notice significantly less ads. 

- The Chat Room link has also been moved to the Site Features dropdown. 

- Log Out has been removed from the navbar and moved to the bottom right, above the banners.

There are a few other changes, but if you notice anything missing/broken, please let me know.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2008)

777's look cool


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

Click 'em.  They're still a work in progress, I'm farting around with things this afternoon.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

[action=Chris]has decided it was a bit too much 777.[/action]


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 23, 2008)

Chris,

Gear and Equipment forum is messed up - all the text is at the top of the page and the graphics are at the bottom.


----------

